

ChocoDB - will be a kind of nosql database running on SQLite - chocolatejs
https://github.com/jclevy/chocolatejs#Choco-DB

======
StavrosK
I wrote something _like_ this: [https://github.com/stochastic-
technologies/goatfish](https://github.com/stochastic-technologies/goatfish)

I very much support NoSQL (schemaless, really) databases on SQLite, as it's a
great RDBMS and schemaless databases are very handy for various things. I'd
love an embedded Redis, but this is pretty much the second best thing.

~~~
CodeCube
hehe, I wrote something like this as well :P
[https://github.com/joelmartinez/TattooDB-
Android](https://github.com/joelmartinez/TattooDB-Android)

This particular one is for Android ... but I had/have plans on creating a
version for objective-c and C# (for Xamarin). The idea is to have a cross-
platform and dead simple to use schemaless data-store for mobile devices at
the ready :)

------
616c
It is not clear to me from the committed CoffeeScript how this will work, but
is this going to build on top of ejdb project [0] mentioned here a month or so
ago?

[0] [https://github.com/Softmotions/ejdb](https://github.com/Softmotions/ejdb)

~~~
jclevy
No it's something I've had in mind for many year and that I wanted to build
and test before being forced to used MongoDB or EJDB.

The source is in /server/reserve.coffee

~~~
616c
Cool, thanks. I will check it out this evening.

------
watmough
Why would you do this, instead of just building something on the metal?

On a slow platform (ok, an iPhone!) serialization of a 20 field object to a
file is approximately 50x faster than running an update statement against
SQLite.

You are giving up a LOT of performance, even with a platform that's relatively
fast, such as SQLite.

~~~
jclevy
You are right. On an iPhone, I will not use a SQL database.

Dealing with performance, ChocoDB is currently fast enough for me (2x times
slower that classic SQLite ; my first version was 8x slower!)

------
AdrianRossouw
how does this compare to pouchdb / touchdb?

they implement couchdb's api and replication, but are implemented in
localStorage / sqlite (respectively).

~~~
jclevy
TouchDB is interesting but not immediately accessible for my node.js projects.
And CouchDB is to heavy for my needs.

ChocoDB wants to (re)experiment new ways of dealing with database. It want to
keep it simple and accessible.

------
zeckalpha
How does this compare to SQLite 4's key/value store?

~~~
jclevy
I have to look deeper at SQLite4 spec...

I would say that my objective with ChocoDB is to make it accessible and useful
to people who want to manage database structures and queries in a more natural
way.

I want the database to help manage different types of relations: inclusion,
group, structure, association...

Key/value is simple but it does not help to manage relations. Relational DB
don't either help to manage different types of relations.

~~~
zeckalpha
Would a graph database be closer to what you are looking to do?

~~~
jclevy
Probably, but I haven't found yet my dreamed graph DB (serverless, Node.js
compatible...).

------
wat29
Seems like a lot of people are building databases these days.

~~~
jclevy
Yes ;-)

I think there is a need for light embedded schemaless databases.

